# Well, just look who it is....



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

....here's Daisy!!!!

Christine, the breeder, phoned me this morning, the DNA said that both the babies were females and they were ready to go.....so, I went out there and oh boy was it difficult to choose. The one that stayed behind was similar to Daisy, but she had all yellow wings, a yellow back of her head and a black spot on the back of her head. I just thought this little lady looked more like a Daisy. She is lovely, she's flying around and has just sort of started to come and settle on me. She'll step up with no bother and she nods her little head. So, I say, "Hello, are you alright?" and she nods. LOL! So, that's one to improve on....anyway, I'll shut up now and let you see her...





































Now, I don't know what she is, pied, dyed or fried....she's just stunning.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Now, I don't know what she is, pied, dyed or fried....she's just stunning.


LOL...  Your so funny Plukie she is a gorgeous Pearl, oh my she is just beautiful you must be in 
Dooby's eyes are going to pop out of his head when he see's her


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

So, she's a Pearl is she, thank you Laura. Will she keep them or will they moult out?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She will keep them only a male will moult them out so she will stay looking as gorgeous as ever


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap: That's good then, she really is beautiful. She's downstairs at the moment, in Dooby's holiday home. I've told him that I've rented it out as a holiday let for a month. lol. Daisy is eating apple and cucumber at the minute, she's had some millet as well, so she's doing fine with the food.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

oh my she really is beautiful! Good luck with her a dooby when the time comes.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She really is stunning congrats on her, sounds like she is settling in beautifully, the reason Ian picked up Lee was because he was so gorgeous looking I don't think Ian realized that they can moult out the pearls if there male ....hehe  Lee is still a handsome fellow without the pearls but don't tell him this he looked way better with them


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

She is beautiful. Lovely markings.

Dooby has no idea that she is around?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh I think he's got some sort of idea. She's downstairs and although she's only make a couple of noises Dooby has screamed back an answer, but then again, he does that with Darryl (my partner) when he whistles to Dooby from another room.....so I don't know!! lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, chaos reigns!!!!!!!!!! She's found out she has a voice, Dooby has heard her, he's about a foot from my left ear and screaming!! What have I done?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

she is gorgeous , 

won't be long before doobie is talking to her from the other side of the house 

after we got the 2 new tiels and 6 English budgies, it took about a day to a day and half for Roxy and Pugsley to realize they were not the only birds in the front of the house any more and now i have to keep my kids door shut (thats where the birds are at during quarantine)


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Is the scream an upset scream or a happy scream?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Daisy is just stunning!! :excited: 
I can imagine Dooby screaming his head off, but I wonder if he will act so noisy when he finally meets 
her!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> Is the scream an upset scream or a happy scream?


I don't think its an actual scream its more of a call, thats what they do in the wild to communicate.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

So, it sounds like he is curious. Right?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh I am sure he is more then curious  he is probably thinking wow I have never heard that before. Mine do it when they can't see each other they will call and call to each other to basically to find out where the other is and to make sure there still around.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It's not an ear piercing scream, it's just a monotonous, one pitch, double shouted call. If you know what I mean. I've actually covered Dooby up early tonight bless him, but he was up at 5.30a.m. so he is due an early night. Little Daisy has been nodding her head as I've been singing Daisy, Daisy to her, I'll see if I can get it on video. lol. She's a little darling, she made some scratchy noises which I presume is a baby sound for "feed me", so I just got a bit of millet and sat her on my lap with the millet and she fed herself. So far, she's had apple, cucumber, cabbage, millet and sunflower seed....so, she's doing ok.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Aw. That's great. She sounds like a sweetie.

I hope it all works out.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She sounds like a good little eater


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

She's so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Daisy is absolutely gorgeous  What a lucky man Dooby is


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on getting Daisy!!  She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's a very pretty 'tiel!

I have not seen a 'tiel that color till now. Wow. Grats.​


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

You have Blizzard's twin there Plukie. Lol. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, thanks everybody, she really is a little darling..........so far.


----------

